# R.f.c Ww1 Cockpit Watch



## clocksandwatched (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a very interesting WW1 aviation cockpit watch and wondered if anyone can help with identifying marks upon the movement? Essentially there is wooden and metal mount which has a screwed bezel into which the watch movement fits, I understand that the mount was fixed to the biplane cockpit and then the watch would be inserted into it after briefing and synchronisation. This is a particularly historical watch as it has a hallmarked silver plaque affixed to it which states 'Salved from a British Aeroplane Shot Down By The Turks, Salt Lake, Suvla Bay, Gallipoli. October 1915.'

I am attempting to get some information from an WW1 aviation site and it seems it may be possible to identify the aircraft which is quite exciting to say the least.

The movement itself is in a nickel case and runs for 8 days, it is fully jewelled and has a compensating balance wheel. On the backplate is inscribed

*A Swiss Cross then P.1103-D.R.P 17527 U.S.A.P 816321	*

I have put a few pictures below or you can see the album at http://s918.photobuc...hes/library/RFC

Any information you may be able to give re manufacture would be most appreciated and hope you find post interesting. Many Thanks Martyn


----------

